# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Shembuj broshurash dhe fletpalosjesh

## Miremengjes

Pershendetje 

Me duhet nje sajt qe jep ide dhe shembuj broshurash dhe fletepalosjesh jo nga ana e dizenjimit por nga ana e prerjes dhe formimit pra fantazi palosjeje dhe menyre prerje. 

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## Fiori

Mirëmëngjes dhe mirëmbrëma :)

Nuk e di nq se me pyetjen më lart je duke kërkuar shembuj *origami* apo nq se je duke kërkuar diçka tjetër?! 

Për shembuj origami mund të shkosh tek http://dev.origami.com/diagram.cfm Nq se shtyp mbi figurat, mund të shikosh shembujt e palosjes që nga fillimi deri tek figura e krijuar. 

Fiori

----------


## Miremengjes

flm per ndihmen afersisht keto me duheshin

----------

